# Corporal Eugene Cole



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corporal Eugene Cole*

Somerset County Sheriff's Office, Maine

End of Watch Wednesday, April 25, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to PrintPrintShare to MoreAddthis4.2K
*Eugene Cole*
Corporal Eugene Cole was shot and killed along Route 2, in Norridgewock, by a subject who was out on bond for a previous weapons charge.

The subject shot Corporal Cole then stole his fully marked patrol car between 1:00 am and 2:00 am. He drove the cruiser to a nearby store and robbed it, before fleeing again. He abandoned the patrol car, fled on foot, and remains at large.

Corporal Cole had served with the Somerset County Sheriff's Office for 13 years. He is survived by his son, who also serves with the agency.

*Bio*

Age Not available
Tour 13 years
Badge Not available
*Incident Details*

Cause Gunfire
Weapon Gun; Unknown type
Offender Not available
{"lat":"44.7130790","lon":"-69.7905950"}

*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Dale P. Lancaster
Somerset County Sheriff's Office
131 E. Madison Road
Madison, ME 04950

Phone: (207) 474-9591


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

RIP brother, tragic


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Cause of death: The Massachusetts court system.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hush said:


> Cause of death: The Massachusetts court system.


I don't disagree but let's not loose focus on the POS who actually pulled the trigger.


----------

